# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Extruder not reaching operating temp

## err404

I am unable to load filament into my new CTC 3D Printer. The extruders will not reach the 230 C required for the load procedure. Looking at the control panel in ReplicatorG, they will not heat beyond 219 C. Any Ideas on what may be wrong?

----------


## EagleSeven

> I am unable to load filament into my new CTC 3D Printer. The extruders will not reach the 230 C required for the load procedure. Looking at the control panel in ReplicatorG, they will not heat beyond 219 C. Any Ideas on what may be wrong?


I never use the 'Load' procedure in firmware.
I just heat the extruder above the melting point of filament type used 
and push in the filament using needle-nose type Pliers.
Much faster and easier that way !
(you can also push thru any old filament, of a different type or color, that way,
using new filament to push it thru )

Note: you can push it with your hand but I found that pliers work better

( my CTC will not go above 230C also, I use 200C for PLA filament )

----------


## err404

Thanks. I actually was able to get a print off shortly after I posted. I used the manual controls in S3D to get it as hot as I could and then rolled the extruder motor forward to load it. My worry however, is that something else is wrong. I just got the printer and the warm process is taking absurdly long. What are the experiences of others with the CTC Dual? It seems to be taking about 5 mins to get to 200 C. My old printer (Cheap M3D) would heat up in maybe 30 secs.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Thanks. I actually was able to get a print off shortly after I posted. I used the manual controls in S3D to get it as hot as I could and then rolled the extruder motor forward to load it. My worry however, is that something else is wrong. I just got the printer and the warm process is taking absurdly long. What are the experiences of others with the CTC Dual? It seems to be taking about 5 mins to get to 200 C. My old printer (Cheap M3D) would heat up in maybe 30 secs.


Note: pushing thru filament will Not harm the motor or any other components

Yes, it does take several minutes to get above 200 
Of course that depends on room-temp and if there are any Fans blowing on extruders.
Any extra fans at extruders really slow down the heating process.

I have a fan cooling the X&Y stepper-motors
 so I move the extruders away from that fan while extruders are heating.

----------


## bigo93

When you select load filament, I think it heats up to the preheat setting temperature.

So go to preheat settings and see what temps it is set to. If it's 219 then thats your answer, just increase to 230

----------


## EagleSeven

> I am unable to load filament into my new CTC 3D Printer. The extruders will not reach the 230 C required for the load procedure. Looking at the control panel in ReplicatorG, they will not heat beyond 219 C. Any Ideas on what may be wrong?


There's really No Need to ever go to 230 C though .
So why worry about it !
I preheat to 210 for PLA,
and I'll probably Never change it again !  :Cool:

----------


## 3dex ltd

Yes 230 is usually too much for PLA. We find that 190-215 is perfect!

----------


## bigo93

Dont forget that cheap chinese printers come with cheap thermisters.

This means the temperature the firmware reads can vary greatly.
200 degrees on one persons machine might actually be 190 degrees
Whilst 200 degrees on another machine might actually be 210 degrees.

----------


## err404

Very good points. I've gotten a few test prints off so far. I'll just dial the temp to what works for this specific printer. 
I've also hear that adjusting the PID values may help.

----------

